# Any help! Supernatural Theme!



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello all!
It's been awhile since I have been on here!
This year we are doing a Halloween party for the first time.in forever!! 
We are thinking Supernatural theme (I know really mainstream now but I still love it!)
At this point I only have a couple ideas for big props.
I'm wanting to do different props from different episodes and intermingle them around the house and yard (only aa couple bigger ones) and do some sort of can you name this episode contest.
I'm currently working on the scarecrow from season 1 episode 11 (you guessed it) "scarecrow".
I was wondering if anyone had any good ideas (because you guys are full of them!!) On props ideas or anything really ! It will be for the older crowd.
Also on the scarecrow I wanted to use a styrofoam head and use some sort of putty to make it realistic? Any ideas? 

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## mikey23 (Jul 24, 2014)

Well I would have several of the symbols they use to ward off demons or Angels. Use transparency sheets and draw the symbols in blood with your fingers. Then tape that to wall. Plenty of canisters of salt, silver knives, iron, some witch hex bags, and one of those angel blades. A lot of material to pull from. Incorporate yellow eyed demon some how. Also don't forget leviathans as well, maybe have a lobster bib in one room. Yeah, I love that show. It's my cheesy guilty pleasure.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Oboy! Off the top of my head, recreate one of the tacky hotel rooms the boys stay at. A table full of weapons. You just HAVE to include that giant stuffed teddy bear having a tea party. The demon bonding spell on the floor and ceiling in different areas of the house. Salt circle. If you have a coat rack, include Castiel's overcoat and lots of flannel shirts. A room for Crowley and his dogs of hell. Cain's jaw bone weapon. World's greatest Dad mug for God. Don't forget, lots of pie! Here's a wiki of all the Supernatural creatures. http://supernatural.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Creatures


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't watch the show, but isn't there a car that's important? Maybe you could make the front (oncoming) perspective of the car out of cardboard or foamboard (life size), and have it on the wall. You could use those dollar store circle push lights as headlights.


----------



## mikey23 (Jul 24, 2014)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I don't watch the show, but isn't there a car that's important? Maybe you could make the front (oncoming) perspective of the car out of cardboard or foamboard (life size), and have it on the wall. You could use those dollar store circle push lights as headlights.


Actually that's right, a lot of the show takes place in their 67' Impala.


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

My fav show!!!! What a fun party this will be!! I have thought about doing a room at our party! I'm loving all of these ideas!


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

Just a few ideas:
1. Giant teddy bear either having a tea party, watching the news, or or surrounded by porn mags (you said it was an adult party) - or all 3 at once








2.Something with the rabbits foot concept








3. Make a "Tuesday: Pig N A Poke" diner sign


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

Are you doing a photo spot of any kind? If so, I recommend having some comic burst hand props that say, "B*tch" and "Jerk"

Also, maybe you could recreate a crossroads thing for people to have the chance to sell their soul. This could also be a good spot for a Test your Fate game!

What about having a Men of Letters room? That would be pretty easy -- just need the symbol and slap it on a door. 

I LOVE the Windingo episode -- could you make a prop or at least a mask? (plus, Dean made a Windingo mask for Ben for Halloween that one year!). 

Gotta get "Wonky Teeth" iin there for the First Blade. Here's a tutorial on how to make one!

I'd say you HAVE to have the Colt as a prop somewhere. 

I second the Angel Blade. Here's a tutorial on that one. 



For music, of course you just HAVE to play classic rock with Eye of the Tiger in there.


----------



## sweetnothing (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh my god! What a great idea, I love this show!

Off the top of my head:

Piles of old lore books, some open. Could probably just use some mythology books from a library, and old random books for the stacks.

I second the idea of the symbols all over the place, perhaps with a huge trap on the floor if you're able.

You could do some leviathan themed stuff in the bathroom (s) - dark water in the tub (I'd use a dark bath bomb for this to avoid any stains - they're cheap and all the rage right now... check out hex-bomb or Blood and Lily Bath), and maybe a random weapon or two lying around, handprints on the walls, etc.

You should definitely include something from the mock ghost hunter show - maybe make some fake pamphlets or something and tack them up.

Print out copies of the exorcism chant they use and tack it up or have it lying around

Bottles of "holy" water here and there.

Could make some hell hounds for your yard, or signs warning about hell hounds.

I'd put some sort of nod to the Horsemen of the Apocalypse - maybe like a mock bulletin board tracking them with a map, prints of each Horseman, dates, arrows, etc.

For a nod to all the witches, you could have hex bags here and there, and boxes filled with bones/feathers/dried herbs.

Bowls and goblets filled with blood (or red jello, if it's just for effect), either clearly part of a ritual or for communicating.

Could have some "wanted" posters of Sam and Dean.

Maybe one of your rooms could be The Cage, or Crowley's Den, or something to reference Hell.

If you can put together some giant angel wings and figures to be silhouetted in your yard.

You could also make some ghosts for your yard out of chicken wire that has been spray painted.

For drinks, if you're offering, you could have Demon Blood (bloody marys), Holy Water (vodka drinks of some sort), and Leviathan Blood (dark and stormys, or a stout of some sort), Reaper Blood, etc.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Saw these guys and thought of you. You can search around for these. Some sites offer coupon codes for a cheaper price. http://www.tvmerch.com/supernatural-dean-sam-castiel-cardboard-standup-combo/


----------



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

You guys are amazing!! These ideas are all amazing!! It's so hard narrowing it down) I will keep you guys up to date!!!


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

Remember to include the music Dean loves. Here is a link to find the song from the show http://www.tunefind.com/show/supernatural


----------



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

Here are some photos of the progress. We finally made our first demon trap and the start of Crowley's Hellhounds sign. We are going to put it up in the yard and prop up some chains to look as tho the invisable hellhounds are attached.
And a version of a meadowsweet wreath 
The scarecrow is almost done!


----------



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in the middle of make hex bags. Oh and im going to have the giant teddy bear look as though it shot itself and have stuffing coming from the head and surrounding it. I'm still trying to decide what to do to exhibit the Ghostfacers. I've been debating about making pamphlets or something like the dead birthay party table... I'm not sure though, thoughts?


----------



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

Updated photos :
The scarecrow is almost done! (My mom papermached the head!)
The suicidal teddy bear (yes is the wrong color but we already had him) will have stuffing coming from his head and all over the floor and hopefully porn mags around him (busty Asian beauties  )
The hex bags have shot bottles and some have scratch tickets as well and will be hidden throughout the party.
Decided to make the sign Meg's and Crowley's Hellhounds since we have more than one chain to use kind of like in the photo but now we are going to try hanging the chains from a tree branch to make them look bigger.

We are planning on playing Tempt Your Fate as well!


----------

